# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Is there any way to look up members?

## Stephen Porter

Subject says it.   I've used search, but can't find anything.   It's probably staring me in the face....

STP

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Go to Advanced search and enter a username.

----------


## JEStanek

At the top of the section is Community > with a drop down for Member list.  You can search through there.

Jamie

----------


## Stephen Porter

Just as I figured...even TWO ways to find.   Duh.....

Thanks guys.

STP

----------

